# Today December 1st 2018



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

The 2010s are slowly approaching it’s end and there no telling when 2020s culture will hit but it’ll possibly hit in mid-late 2019 or it already here. 

Things to come in 2020s is we’ll be in the 3rd Decade of the 21st Century/Millennium we will see the rise of Face Recognition on Devices such as Phones and Computers once the IPhone 10 is owned by haft the world population and will see another evolution of technology. 

Now for Politics it is unaware if Trump will have his 2nd term but if he succeeds this era will become a hybrid of the 20s as Trump would of served as President from 2016-2024 

Now for migration on boarder and France Fuel Protest we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Kvc256 (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m interested to see how far the protests in France go and if it will lead to similar protest there and in other countries. It could either die out like some other protests or it could spread and lead to another nation wide protest. Only time will tell. I know that one of the things I’m most hopeful of is the rise in VR technology 🙂


----------

